# something i found lying around the snake room



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

http://








http://


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Lovely snake mate. Love the albinos.


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hahaha, "thats my boy": victory:


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Although they do exist here I have never actually sen a large specimen in the flesh. Awesome looking animal I am sure.


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Herpalist said:


> Although they do exist here I have never actually sen a large specimen in the flesh. Awesome looking animal I am sure.


 
A friend of mine has a large albino, I took a few snaps of him over the weekend so when I finish work i'll post them up later. I would say it's around 5.5-6ft and a corker.


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

not looking to hijack the threas but here is a pic of an adult.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW !!! Corker


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice. :mf_dribble:


Can I ask what species? 


Some form of Viper Im presuming ?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Very nice. :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what species?
> ...


It,s a WDB.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow awesome


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

lovely looking snakes, if I was evere to go down the DWA road they are what I would have


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Red eyes ruin albinos


----------

